# What to expect if you get into a accident and are not at fault from Uber



## flw (Jul 13, 2015)

I had a guy backup into my parked car (before trip ended with pas in my car) and the police determined *he was at fault.* I notified Uber, right after the police finished their report. Damage to my car was solely to the front corner panel and I could not open the door. *Uber deactivated my account immediately. Expect this no matter who is at fault!*

The next day at the body shop, they popped out part of the front corner panel and my door would then open completely. So the only damage was to my corner panel which was lightly wrinkled.

Also do not notify Uber, till you have the police tell you who was determined at fault. That fact will determine if James River Insurance gets involved or not. DO NO EXPECT UBER OR JAMES RIVER TO CALL YOU IF OVER A WEEKEND or off hours. Uber or James River never called to see if I was ok, so thanks boss you make me feel so appreciated.


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

flw said:


> Also do not notify Uber, till you have the police tell you who was determined at fault.


Good advice. Keep uber out of it if it's not your fault. I have dealt directly with the other insurance company and it has always turned out well.


----------

